# Music.



## jukebox (Nov 26, 2005)

Some of us work through feelings through music. I am one of these people, and there've got to be more. Does anyone know of any songs for losing babies? I'm a walking jukebox (hence the name), but I came up completely short on anything for this specific thing. I'll rummage up some good songs for generalized loss though, and hopefully they can help someone.

Anyone else?


----------



## jukebox (Nov 26, 2005)

Welcome To - Ani Difranco.

Studying Stones - Ani Difranco - deals with numbness issues.

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton - about the loss of his child.

Jukebox - Ani Difranco.

Wish I May - Ani Difranco - so beautiful, and so sad, and it's good for the times when everyone's telling you how time will heal all wounds and s/he's in a better place and you want to tell them to go to hell and let you grieve.

Call Me Daddy - Lemar - from the dad's perspective. For some reason I can't find a single version of the lyrics with good grammar.

The Dance - Garth Brooks.

Spark - Tori Amos - it's a bit confusing, but it's supposedly about her miscarriage.

My Immortal - Evanescence.

My Three Babies - Sinead O'Conner.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

At my son's memorial we played a song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Hope. I also like a song by a band called Watermark called Glory Baby.
Here are the words for both of these songs.

With Hope

With Hope
I Thess. 4:13-14; Heb. 6:9, 10:23

That is not at all how
we thought it was supposed to be
We had so many plans for you
we had so many dreams
And now you've gone away
and left us with the memories of your smile
And nothing we can say
and nothing we can do
Can take away the pain
the pain of losing you

We can cry with hope
we can say goodbye with hope
'Cause we know our goodbye is not the end
We can grieve with hope
because we believe with hope
There's a place where we'll see your face again
We'll see your face again

Never have I known
anything so hard to understand
Never have I questioned more
the wisdom of God's plan
But through the cloud of tears
I see the Father smile and say well done
And I imagine you
where you wanted most to be
Seeing all your dreams come true
'Cause now you're home and now you're free

We can cry with hope, we can say goodbye with hope
'Cause we know our goodbye is not the end
We can grieve with hope, because we believe with hope
There's a place where we'll see your face again
We'll see your face again

We have this hope like as an anchor
'Cause we believe that everything God promised us is true

So we can cry with hope, we can say goodbye with hope
'Cause we know our goodbye is not the end
We can grieve with hope, because we believe with hope
There's a place
By God's grace
There's a place where we'll see your face again

Glory Baby

g0lory baby you slipped away as fast as we could say baby&#8230;baby..
You were growing, what happened dear?
You disappeared on us baby&#8230;baby..
Heaven will hold you before we do
Heaven will keep you safe until we're home with you&#8230;
Until we're home with you&#8230;

Miss you everyday
Miss you in every way
But we know there's a
day when we will hold you
We will hold you
You'll kiss our tears away
When we're home to stay
Can't wait for the day when we will see you
We will see you
But baby let sweet Jesus hold you
'till mom and dad can hold you&#8230;
You'll just have heaven before we do
You'll just have heaven before we do

Sweet little babies, it's hard to
understand it 'cause we're hurting
We are hurting
But there is healing
And we know we're stronger people through the growing
And in knowing-
That all things work together for our good
And God works His purposes just like He said He would&#8230;
Just like He said He would&#8230;

BRIDGE:
I can't imagine heaven's lullabies
and what they must sound like
But I will rest in knowing, heaven is your home
And it's all you'll ever know&#8230;all you'll ever know&#8230;


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

What a good idea, jukebox. This song always makes me think of Carrie. I can see myself looking back years from now and thinking this is exactly what I am thinking.

The song is by Kenny Chesney: Who You'd Be Today
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/kenny...udbetoday.html

Yes I listen to country music







:


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

This is another song that I like...not exactly our situation -- it's about a 7 yr old girl -- but I still like it.

Streets of Heaven by Sherrie Austin
http://www.hit-country-music-lyrics....in-lyrics.html


----------



## happiestmomma (Aug 22, 2004)

I was reading this thinking of that Kenny Chesney song...but someone already beat me to it!!!! I was just driving home from some shopping when that song came on the radio today and I had to pull over for the bawling it makes me do.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

The two that have been on my list lately are:

Sia - Breathe Me (Dealing with the overwhelming grief, numbness and fear after losing a loved one)
I also like her song, "Natalie's Song"... if any of you have a friend that's there for you, that's their song.

Quote:

I'm in the wars
Can't speak for crying
Close all the doors
Since I am dying
Pick up the phone
Attempt to call her
I'm all alone
Until she answers

Momentarily she brings peace to me
Momentarily she brings peace to me
The other one I keep listening to has nothing to do with child loss, but it feels like it.
Sarah Bettens - All of This Past
There are some parts I relate with, particularly sections like this:

Quote:

I find comfort here
Because I know what is lost
Hope is always fear
For the pain it may cost
And I have searched for the reason to go on
I've tried and I've tried
But it's taking me so long
I might be better off
Closing my eyes
And God will come looking for me
In time


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jukebox*
My Three Babies - Sinead O'Conner.

These lyrics are lovely, but I cannot find this song for download ANYWHERE.
Do you have the mp3, and if so could you PM me?


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

These are Christian songs, but they're ones I've found helpful:

Dancing with the Angels by Monk & Neagle.

Memories surround me
But sadness has found me
I'd do anything for more time
Never before has someone meant more
And I can't get you out of my mind
There is so much that I don't understand
But I know

You're dancing with the angels
Walking in new life
You're dancing with the angels
Heaven fills your eyes
Now that you're dancing with the angels

You had love for your family
Love for all people
Love for the Father, and Son
Your heart will be heard
In you unspoken words
Through generations to come
There is so much that I don't understand
But I know

You're dancing with the angels
Walking in new life
You're dancing with the angels
Heaven fills your eyes
Now that you're dancing with the angels

We're only here for such a short time
So I'm gonna stand up
Shout out
And sing Hallelujah
One day I'll see you again

***

Homesick, by Mercy Me:

You're in a better place, I've heard a thousand times
And at least a thousand times I've rejoiced for you
But the reason why I'm broken, the reason why I cry
Is how long must I wait to be with you
I close my eyes and I see your face
If home's where my heart is then I'm out of place
Lord, won't you give me strength to make it through somehow
I've never been more homesick than now

Help me Lord cause I don't understand your ways
The reason why I wonder if I'll ever know
But, even if you showed me, the hurt would be the same
Cause I'm still here so far away from home

I close my eyes and I see your face
If home's where my heart is then I'm out of place
Lord, won't you give me strength to make it through somehow
I've never been more homesick than now

In Christ, there are no goodbye
And in Christ, there is no end
So I'll hold onto Jesus with all that I have
To see you again
To see you again

And I close my eyes and I see your face
If home's where my heart is then I'm out of place
Lord, won't you give me strength to make it through somehow
Won't you give me strength to make it through somehow
Won't you give me strength to make it through somehow

I've never been more homesick than now

***

Missing You, by Amy Grant

Your smile lights up a room
Like a candle in the dark
It warms me through and through
And I guess that I had dreamed
We would never be apart
But that dream did not come true

And missing you is just a part of living
Missing you feels like a way of life
I'm living out the life that I've been given
But baby I still wish you were mine

And I cannot hear the telephone
Jangle on the wall
And not feel a hopeful thrill
And I cannot help but smile
At any news of you at all
And I guess I always will

Cause missing you is just a part of living
And missing you feels like a way of life
I'm living out the life that I've been given
But baby I still wish you were mine

Missing you is just a part of living
And missing you feels like a way of life
I'm living out the life I've been given
But baby I still wish you were mine
I'm living out the life that I've been given
But baby I still wish you were mine

***
"Too Beautiful"

© 2005 by the MISS Foundation
Lyrics by Joanne Cacciatore

My child, I have to tell you
There is truth within my heart
From the moment that you left me
Even since we've been apart

Mere words will never let me show
This emptiness so real
In the silence that surrounds me
Too much sorrow now to heal

(CHORUS)

Perhaps, you were too beautiful
Too perfect for this place
Time passes and I wait, my child
But nothing can erase
Not even time or space
For now, I pray for grace

Not a time when I won't love you
Dear child, you're everywhere
Not a time when I won't miss you
Not a time when I won't care

(CHORUS)

Perhaps, you were too beautiful
Too perfect for this place
Time passes and I wait, my child
But nothing can erase
Not even time or space
For now, I pray for grace

In the moment of "hello"
And in the moment of "goodbye"
I'll keep your memory close
With every tear I cry

My child, I have to tell you
There is truth within my heart
From the moment that you left me
Even since we've been apart

Perhaps you were too beautiful
Too perfect for this place

***
Fly

Celine Dione

Fly, fly little wing,
Fly beyond imagining
The softest cloud, the whitest dove
Upon the wind of heaven's love
Past the planets and the stars
Leave this lonely world of ours
Escape the sorrow and the pain
And fly again

Fly, fly precious one,
your endless journey has begun
Take your gentle happiness
Far too beautiful for this
Cross over to the other shore
There is peace forevermore
But hold this mem'ry bittersweet
Until we meet

Fly, fly do not fear
Don't waste a breath, don't shed a tear
Your heart is pure, your soul is free
Be on your way, don't wait for me
Above the universe you'll climb
On beyond the hands of time
The moon will rise, the sun will set
But I won't forget

Fly, fly little wing
Fly where only angels sing
Fly away, the time is right
Go now find the light
***

"My Name" by George Canyon

It's cold in here
Feels like everything's upside down
I can feel you talking but I can barely make out the sound
I been kicking around these parts, feels like a year
I'm gonna change this world, if I ever get out of here
She wants to dress me in pink, paint my bedroom blue
And I just laugh to myself, because only I know the truth
This love is my only emotion
Haven't learned any fear, any pain
It's kind of funny with all this commotion
I guess they've got me to blame
And they don't even know my name
And they don't even know my name

Well, I've never felt so ready, think it's finally time
'Cause that big old world is waiting, and it's mine all mine
Just then everything got real quiet, it got real bright
And a man took my hand, said don't worry, your momma's gonna be alright
Then he opened the gate and I followed him in
Said you can wait right here til it's your turn again
And his love is the one true emotion
Heaven knows no fear, no pain
I never got to set my wheels in motion
But they loved me just the same
And they never even knew name
Didn't even know my name
You loved me just the same
And you didn't even know my name


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

this summer i was so busy at work i literally had no time somedays to think about what had happened until i lay down to sleep at night. it bothered me so much, because my pain and grief were still so raw, and all i wanted to do was go sit on a rock by the ocean and cry. this song came on the radio at work on one of these days. i listened to it and i was overtaken with my grief... its unbelievable how music can affect us all this way... not even the lyric, but just the actual music sometimes... anyway, the song isn't really about losing a child, but it is about loving a person who is having a crappy time, wanting to help them... but the music in the song is so, well, its sad and sort of sweeping and barren, and just a few of the lyrics hit me so hard...

"...tears stream down your face,
_when you lose something you cannot replace_..."

this part of the song i could obviously relate to, and it just made me weep.
then there is the chorus, and it made me think that my little daughter, somewhere far away from me, she would say this to me...

"lights will guide you home,
and ignite your bones,
and i will try to fix you"

...because her death has left me so broken hearted, broken minded, but maybe eventually, i would be led back to her, and our reunion would make me whole again. and thinking that my beautiful little daughter would say this to me, for her to have to heal me...well, it just kills me, but at the same time it makes me feel somehow better?

i just wanted to add this because this is the only song that makes me think of her and what happened, and listening to it is a sure way to access my sadness when i otherwise am blocked to it or in a place of denial. the song is by coldplay and its title is 'fix you'. its really the combination of the wrenching music and those few lyrics. thanks for the thread, jukebox.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm another one that is deeply affected by music. This morning in church, our pianist sang "His Eye is on the Sparrow" while playing a beautiful arrangement on the piano. Wow. I was balling not even half way through.

Ally-I love the ones you listed.







s

A couple I've found (the Josh Groban song was played at Reagan's graveside ceremony):

To Where You Are ~ Josh Groban

Who can say for certain
Maybe you're still here
I feel you all around me
Your memory's so clear
Deep in the stillness
I can hear you speak
You're still an inspiration
Can it be that you are my forever love
And you are watching over me from up above

Fly me up to where you are
Beyond the distant star
I wish upon tonight to see you smile
If only for a while, to know you're there
A breath away's not far
To where you are

Are you gently sleeping
Here inside my dream
And isn't faith believing
All power can't be seen
As my heart holds you
Just one beat away
I cherish all you gave me, every day
'Cause you are my forever love
Watching me from up above
And I believe that angels breathe
And that love will live on and never leave

Fly me up to where you are
Beyond the distant star
I wish upon tonight to see you smile
If only for a while, to know you're there
A breath away's not far
To where you are

I know you're there
A breath away's not far
To where you are

*****************************************

Held ~ Natalie Grant (this one speaks more to miscarriages but it touches me just the same)

Two months is, too little.
They let him go.
They had no sudden healing.
To think that providence would
take a child from his mother while she prays,
Is appalling.

Who told us we'd be rescued?
What has changed and why should we be saved from nightmares?
We're asking why this happens
to us who have died to live,
it's unfair.

Chorus:
This is what it means to be held.
How it feels when the sacred is torn from your life
and you survive.
This is what it is to be loved,
and to know that the promise was
when everything fell we'd be held.

This hand is bitterness.
We want to taste it, let the hatred know our sorrows.
The wise hands opens slowly to lilies of the valley and tomorrow.

(Chorus)
This is what it means to be held.
How it feels when the sacred is torn from your life
and you survive.
This is what it is to be loved,
and to know that the promise was
when everything fell we'd be held.

Bridge:
If hope is born of suffering,
If this is only the beginning.
Can we not wait for one hour watching for our Savior?

(Chorus)
This is what it means to be held.
How it feels when the sacred is torn from your life
and you survive.
This is what it is to be loved,
and to know that the promise was
when everything fell we'd be held.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

HoosierDiaperinMama,
Thank you for the words to the Josh Groban song -- I've heard it before but didn't actually know all the words -- it's so beautiful.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you jukebox for this thread. I'm going to go back and try and find these songs to listen to. I second the Kenny Chesney song. I've downloaded it on my I-pod. Another country song I like (although it's not about losing a baby...but a loss in general) is LeAnn Rimes - Probably Wouldn't Be This Way. The chorus is what hits me hard.

chorus:

I probably wouldn't be this way
I probably wouldn't hurt so bad
I never pictured every minute without you in it
You left so fast
Sometimes I see you standing there
Sometimes it's like I'm losing touch
(I feel an angel's touch)

Sometimes I feel like I'm so lucky to have
Had the chance to love this much
God give me a moment's grace
'cause if I'd never seen your face
I probably wouldn't be this way

A few other verses (but not the chorus) of this song are....

I'm probably going on and on
It seems like I'm doing more of that these days

You oughta' see the way these people look at me
When they see me 'round here talking to this stone

Everybody thinks I've lost my mind
But I just take it day by day

Anyway...that's all I can think of right now. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh man, this thread already lists just about all the songs that make me cry.

That LeeAnn Rimes song was a sucker punch for me, because the first time I heard it we were driving on the way to my mom's house for an early "Christmas" get together with my grandparents in October. Christmas is an ouchie subject this year, since my EDD was 12/26 and then his birthday is Jan 1. Well it starts out like any other country breakup song, so I was barely paying attention and then came that line

"You oughta see the way these people look at me
When they see me out here talking to this stone"
and hoo boy that was it. I could barely get my composure back in time before I had to make nice for my grandparents sake.

I put on this CD by Michael Card a few weeks ago which is all lullabies he wrote for his babies. The song "He'll wipe away your tears" just had me sobbing.

I felt much better after letting it all out though.

There's a hymn we sing at church sometimes I can never make it even past the first verse without breaking down. It's called "The Sands of Time are Sinking"
You can read the full lyrics here and hear the midi file of the tune here.

Kathryn


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae*
"My Name" by George Canyon

It's cold in here
Feels like everything's upside down
I can feel you talking but I can barely make out the sound
I been kicking around these parts, feels like a year
I'm gonna change this world, if I ever get out of here
She wants to dress me in pink, paint my bedroom blue
And I just laugh to myself, because only I know the truth
This love is my only emotion
Haven't learned any fear, any pain
It's kind of funny with all this commotion
I guess they've got me to blame
And they don't even know my name
And they don't even know my name

Well, I've never felt so ready, think it's finally time
'Cause that big old world is waiting, and it's mine all mine
Just then everything got real quiet, it got real bright
And a man took my hand, said don't worry, your momma's gonna be alright
Then he opened the gate and I followed him in
Said you can wait right here til it's your turn again
And his love is the one true emotion
Heaven knows no fear, no pain
I never got to set my wheels in motion
But they loved me just the same
And they never even knew name
Didn't even know my name
You loved me just the same
And you didn't even know my name

I was going to post the lyrics to this song. It just won an award for Single of the Year at the Canadian Country Music Awards. The only thing I do not like about this song is it starts out by saing "It's cold in here". We all know the womb is a warm, comforting place...never cold.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I was listening to an Indigo Girls Song and these lyrics spoke to me:

Maybe there's no haven in this world for tender age
My heart beat like the wings of wild birds in a cage
My greatest hope my greatest cause to grieve
And my heart flew from its cage and it bled upon my sleeve
The cries of passion were like wounds that needed healing
I couldn't hear them for the thunder
I was half the naked distance between hell and heaven's ceiling
And he almost pulled me under

I can so relate to my greatest hopemy greatest cause to grive and my heart flew from its cage and it bled upon my sleeve...


----------



## Maderella (Mar 20, 2005)

turn up the volume

http://www.compassionatefriends.org/precious_child.htm


----------



## KYCat (May 19, 2004)

In the hours that we held Finn after his delivery, I just kept singing the refrain to Beautiful Boy by John Lennon. (We didn't know he was a boy until his birth.) The song speaks optimistically of a future with his son, but Lennon died soon after the song came out. The song is loving and optimistic and yet I know the sad reality. I feel this truth is not only for Lennon, but me with Finn.
It's all so full of the hope that I felt, but of course we all know that "Life is what happens to you While you're busy making other plans".









Close your eyes
Have no fear
The monster's gone
He's on the run and your daddy's here

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful
Beautiful boy
Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful
Beautiful boy

Before you go to sleep
Say a little prayer
Every day in every way
It's getting better and better

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful
Beautiful boy
Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful
Beautiful boy

Out on the ocean sailing away
I can hardly wait
To see you come of age
But I guess we'll both just have to be patient
'cause it's a long way to go
A hard row to hoe
Yes it's a long way to go
But in the meantime

Before you cross the street
Take my hand
Life is what happens to you
While you're busy making other plans

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful
Beautiful boy
Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful
Beautiful boy

Before you go to sleep
Say a little prayer
Every day in every way
It's getting better and better

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful
Beautiful boy
Darling, darling, darling
Darling sean


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

I thought I'd bump this back up since it's come up in another thread too.


----------



## mom2mimi (May 26, 2004)

Mine is Clocks by Coldplay, not because of the lyrics though. It was popular when I was pregnant with my son 2 years ago and I loved it and I always imagined it playing during my homebirth when I waiting to meet my baby. It did play then, and it made me cry tears of joy while I pushed and pushed towards happiness. I just always envisioned playing it again, while awaiting the birth of this baby. I think it's something about the piano in the song that speaks to my soul, it has always made me emotional for some reason.


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I have been listening to Empty by the Cranberries a lot which is ironic because I was planning a Cranberries inspired name for the lost baby.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## grooveemom (Sep 12, 2006)

Soon after my Gabriel died, I had to go to a kinder concert for my eldest son. The kids sang "Somewhere over the rainbow". It hit a spot for me, and somehow still does. I stood bawling my eyes out.

Somewhere, over the rainbow, way up high.
There's a land that I heard of Once in a lullaby.
Somewhere, over the rainbow, skies are blue.
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true.
Someday I'll wish upon a star and wake up where the clouds are far Behind me.
Where troubles melt like lemon drops, Away above the chimney tops.
That's where you'll find me.
Somewhere, over the rainbow, bluebirds fly. Birds fly over the rainbow,
Why then - oh, why can't I?
If happy little bluebirds fly beyond the rainbow,
Why, oh, why can't I?


----------



## grooveemom (Sep 12, 2006)

THis song came out just after Gabriel died. I love it. I'd picture having gone on my journey and having another beautiful miracle in my arms.
3 years have gone by, and we have been lucky enough to have another miracle - Jamie.
I still get tears in my eyes when I hear the song.

Artist: Guy Sebastian (Australian Idol Winner)
Song: Angels Brought Me Here

Lyrics :

It's been a long and winding journey
But I'm finally here tonight
Picking up the pieces
Walking back into the light
To the sunset of your glory
Where my heart and future lies
There's nothing like that feeling
When I look into your eyes

My dreams came true
When I found you
I found you, my miracle

If you could see what I see
That you're the answer to my prayers
And if you can feel
The tenderness I feel
You would know
It would be clear
That angels brought me here

Standing here before you
Feels like I've been born again
Every breath is your love
Every heartbeat speaks your name

My dreams came true
Right here in front of you
My miracle

If you could see what I see
You're the answer to my prayers
If you could feel
The tenderness I feel
You would know
It would be clear
That angels brought me here

Brought me here to be with you
I'd be forever grateful (oh forever grateful)

My dreams came true
When I found you
My miracle

If you could see what I see
You're the answer to my prayers
If you could feel
The tenderness I feel
You would know
It would be clear
That angels brought me here

If you could see what I see
You're the answer to my prayers
If you could feel
The tenderness I feel
You would know
It would be clear
That angels brought me here


----------

